

Show HN: A shop that sells 3d printed models of 67P Churyumov-Gerasminko - PavleMiha
http://rosettacometmodel.com/

======
PavleMiha
After following the Rosetta Mission obsessively for the past couple of weeks
I've decided to get a 3d printed model of the dangerously shaped 67P. Figured
other people might want their mementos so I made a store!

Still in beta (my own model is still in shipping) but I've decided to put it
up to gauge interest. Charging no money until orders are fulfilled, which
hopefully will be tomorrow for the first batch.

